
Choose C over C++ for Writing Simple Libraries - axiomdata316
https://www.reddit.com/r/coding/comments/9ttt63/choose_c_over_c_for_writing_simple_libraries/
======
slededit
I went back and did a project in C, but its just so restricting. Particularly
common things like lack of dynamic arrays really start to get on my nerves.
I've worked on a product with a C heritage and they had horrible hacked
dynamic arrays made with macros. Templates made them much better.

Working in a C "style" can be a nice compromise sometimes.

